# Word 2003: Zellausrichtung funktioniert nicht



## Rockwilder (19. September 2005)

Servus miteinander,

schreibe grad mit Microsoft Word 2003 an einer Tabelle und möchte dabei in einer Tabellenzeile die "Zellausrichtung" zentriert-linksbündig haben. 
Ich kann da klicken was ich will aber es tut sich einfach nichts. Bei manchen anderen Tabellezeilen funktionierts, bei manchen dann wieder nicht... 

Falls mir jemand einen Rat geben könnte wär das klasse!

Grüße,
Ben


----------

